# free M-edge Kindle Cover



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

For anyone who may be interested, I am having a contest at my Kindle blog to win a M-Edge Kindle Cover. Just go here: Kindle Cover


----------



## madaise (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Sophie for the heads up.  I just checked out your site (I like it) and subscribed to your newsletter.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Do we get to choose color! not that it matters... free is always good,

I signed up too

theresam

oooooh forgot to ask if this is available for kindle download


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Do we get to choose color! not that it matters... free is always good,
> 
> I signed up too
> 
> ...


Yes, if you win you can pick out any available color you like.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Ooohhh...a contest.  Count me in.  Thanks.


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

SophieD said:


> For anyone who may be interested, I am having a contest at my Kindle blog to win a M-Edge Kindle Cover. Just go here: Kindle Cover


I entered. Don't have my Kindle yet (on order), but was planning on getting one of those covers.


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for entering the contest everyone. If enough people enter, I'll probably give away 2 Kindle Covers for January!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

2 chances to win!! YAY.............pick me, pick me! 
haha 
Kristie


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Sophie, 
When will you have the drawing(s)?


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the contest.  I'm another who just can't resist the FREE word.  I went to your site and signed up, and stayed to look around.  Very nice!


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

BambiB said:


> Sophie,
> When will you have the drawing(s)?


I'm pretty sure there will be 2 drawings now. They will be Jan 31/Feb 1. I'll post the winners here and at The Kindle Warehouse


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the contest. I'm another who just can't resist the FREE word. I went to your site and signed up, and stayed to look around. Very nice!


Silver, thanks for signing up and for the kind words.
Sophie D.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Awesome! I love giveaways.  Great blog, too!


----------



## MaggieIndeed (Dec 28, 2008)

How could I resist?  Count me in.


----------



## xdalaw (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks!  I'm in, too.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

awesome. I agree, can't stay away if it says free! Plus the website was great! I will definitly be checking that out more throughly once I have the time.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> awesome. I agree, can't stay away if it says free! Plus the website was great! I will definitly be checking that out more throughly once I have the time.


Yup me too!
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sure am glad I finally got around to reading this thread!! I have signed up... thanks!


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello everyone. Just wanted to let you know we have 2 winners for January's contest at The Kindle Warehouse. To see the winners (maybe it's you!) go here: January Contest Winners

Also, anyone that has not yet signed up for the newsletter, go here to sign up and you'll be entered for the February drawing: Kindle Newsletter


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

SophieD said:


> Hello everyone. Just wanted to let you know we have 2 winners for January's contest at The Kindle Warehouse. To see the winners (maybe it's you!) go here: January Contest Winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winners.


----------

